# Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?



## Domi_Hunter (4. Dezember 2010)

Hei, Ho. ;D
Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Schnurstärke ich für das Spinnfischen auf Zander benötige. Dass geflochtene Schnur besser ist, ist mir bereits klar.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Mfg Domi


----------



## FangeNichts5 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Eine Geflochtene mit einer Tragkraft von 8-10kg müsste passen.#6


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Je nach Rute und Gegebenheiten.

Sinnvoll kann von 2-3 kg hoch bis 20 kg gehen oder auch mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

ich nehm meist eine 0,14er


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Hi,
0,10 mm sollte ausreichen wenn du nicht mit größeren Hechten rechnen musst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Bei geflochtenen Schnüren würde ich immer die reelle Tragkraft angeben und nicht den Durchmesser.
In der Regel sollte eine Schnur mit einer tatsächlichen Tragkraft von 5-8kg zum Zanderangeln ausreichen, auch wenn mit Hechten zu rechnen ist. 
Informiere dich z.B. hier im Forum wie so die tatsächlichen Tragkräfte der gängigen Schnüre sind, da auf der Verpackung von fast allen Schnüren mit den Durchmesser- und Tragkraftangaben sehr stark gemogelt wird.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## xxxtside (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

reale tragkraft um die 6-8kg reicht locker!

falls viele hindernisse im wasser warten(steinpackung, totholz usw.) dann lieber eine nummer stärker.


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Ich habe eine 0,14er Crystal Fireline von dem Hersteller Berkley. Kann mir jemand die Tragkraft sagen?
Mfg


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

0,14er gibts gar nicht. Siehe hier 
Ich finde nur 12er und 15er #c


----------



## Udo561 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Hi,
reicht auf jeden Fall aus , ne gute 10er tut es auch.
Brauchst dir da keine Gedanken um die Tragkraft machen , hast schließlich eine Bremse an der Rolle.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Danke, Danke.
Brauch ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen!
ein dickes Petri an alle! ;D

MFG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*

Kauf dir ne PowerPro(10lb)...Kollege hat die Crystal Fireline letztens gefischt war voll unzufrieden  ist wieder zurück zu PowerPro...22 Euro für 270 m ist auch nicht teuer...


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350416946166&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp4712.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D350416946166%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## Domi_Hunter (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne PowerPro(10lb)...Kollege hat die Crystal Fireline letztens gefischt war voll unzufrieden  ist wieder zurück zu PowerPro...22 Euro für 270 m ist auch nicht teuer...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...46166&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1




Werd ich mal in Erwähgung ziehen. ich bin mit der Fireline Crystal aber relativ zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## thomsen3 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Geflochtene Schnur welcher Stärke für Zander?*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne PowerPro(10lb)...Kollege hat die Crystal Fireline letztens gefischt war voll unzufrieden ist wieder zurück zu PowerPro...22 Euro für 270 m ist auch nicht teuer...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...46166&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 wow..
hab hier in deutschland für 135 m 20 euro bezahlt..
ist ja glatt doppelt so teuer wie auf deinem link


----------

